# Latest spawn



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

*Here are some pics of my latest spawn. This is believed to be the most frys my ps have produced yet. This is actually a combination of two spawns. After two days, they let down some more eggs which were not as many so I put them in with the other previous ones. The black specks you see that look like pepper is their eyes.*


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Lots and lots of babys soon


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Thats cool. I hope mine lay eggs when they get bigger.

whats the 2liter with the bubbler do?


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

grats man you're gunna have lots of baby Ps


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> Thats cool. I hope mine lay eggs when they get bigger.
> 
> whats the 2liter with the bubbler do?


LOL! I`m hatching brine shrimp in it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

congratz im sure you will do a great job again


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

looking sweet man keep it up


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they must love the extra room u have now to breed!


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

any updates man


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Your Ps are still breeding?! Thats great! You drop spanish fly in thier tank or something?
Nice fry pics!


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Lookin good the more the merryer!


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

any updates dems


----------

